#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Дальма-са, подготовка к Весаку, лотосы

## Ersh

Друзья, во вторник вечером предлагается собраться всем желающим, поклеить лотосы. Для тех, кто желает пообщаться с Леной, вернувшейся из английского монастыря лесной традиции - велкам.

----------


## Neroli

Леша, во сколько в Дальма-се начинается вечер? 
(ну что бы раньше времени не притащиться)

----------


## Ersh

Лена уточнит попозже. Обычно часов с семи.

----------


## До

А что в этом году Весак в апреле?

----------


## Steppenwolf

В Тайланде, и полагаю в остальных странах Тхеравады, Весак будет 12 мая.
Лене большой привет!

----------


## Ersh

Наверное излишне объяснять, что подготовку к празднику обычно начинают заранее)))

----------


## Аньезка

А где вы берете лотосы??

----------


## Елена

> А где вы берете лотосы??


 А мы их не берем, мы их создаем из рисовой бумаги и... стаканчиков из кока-колы  :Smilie:  
 А вот рисовая бумага разных цветов  привозится из Кореи.

----------


## Елена

> во сколько в Дальма-се начинается вечер? 
> (ну что бы раньше времени не притащиться)


Привет!!!
Я буду  в "Дальма-се" около 17.00, а вообще начало как обычно в 19.00, но можно и позже прийти.
Буду очень рада тебя видеть :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Елена

Лене большой привет![/quote]

А тебе от Лены поклон за книги  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Али

Здрав-те!

а можно я тоже приду лотосы клеить? 
..или все уже поклеили? :Smilie:  

Спасибо.

----------

